# Seit 2 Tagen gentoo auf der Platte.

## BigLin

Hallo zusammen  :Very Happy: 

Bevor ich euch mit meinen Problemen bewerfe, möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.

Komme aus der Nähe von Stuttgart und hatte bis vor kurzem Arch Linux auf der Platte.

Eines Abends nach der Schule, dachte ich mir: „Probieren wir mal was neues“.

Anschließend saß ich 6 Stunden vor der Installation.

Nun läuft der Kernel, Internet und ndiswrapper läuft auch schon.

Jetzt habe ich mit 3 wichtigen Paketen Schwierigkeiten. 

Dabei bitte ich um nachsicht, da ich leider noch nicht ganz verstanden habe wie emerge funktioniert.

1.	nVidia Teriber:

```

emerge nvidia-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.0.6-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/work ...

 * Applying 256.35-unified-arch.patch ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Converting /kernel/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j4 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

Your kernel was configured to include rivafb support!

The rivafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please

reconfigure your kernel and *disable* rivafb support, then

try installing the NVIDIA kernel module again.

*** Failed rivafb sanity check. Bailing out! ***

make[1]: *** [build-sanity-checks] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux               SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4075:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3016:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux               SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4075:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3016:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1/work/'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

2.	wicd

```

emerge wicd

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] dev-python/jinja-2.6  USE="doc -examples -i18n -vim-syntax"

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/sphinx-1.0.7  USE="doc test -latex"

[nomerge       ]   dev-python/pygments-1.4  USE="doc test"

[nomerge       ]    dev-python/nose-1.1.2  USE="doc test -examples"

[nomerge       ]     dev-python/twisted-11.0.0  USE="crypt gtk -serial"

[nomerge       ]      dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r1  USE="doc test -examples"

[nomerge       ]       dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10  USE="doc svg test -examples"

[nomerge       ]        dev-python/pytest-2.0.3

[ebuild  N     ]         dev-python/py-1.4.3  USE="test" 220 kB

[ebuild  N     ]          dev-python/pytest-2.0.3  254 kB

[ebuild  N     ]       dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10  USE="doc svg test -examples" 575 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-python/jinja-2.6  USE="doc -examples -i18n -vim-syntax" 381 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-python/pygments-1.4  USE="doc test" 3,451 kB

[nomerge       ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r4  USE="X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils (-ioctl)"

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r2  USE="-examples"

[nomerge       ]   dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r1  USE="doc test -examples"

[ebuild  N     ]    dev-python/numpy-1.6.0  USE="doc test -lapack" 18,412 kB

[ebuild  N     ]     dev-python/nose-1.1.2  USE="doc test -examples" 713 kB

[ebuild  N     ]      dev-python/sphinx-1.0.7  USE="doc test -latex" 2,233 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r4  USE="X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils (-ioctl)" 499 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/twisted-11.0.0  USE="crypt gtk -serial" 1,364 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r2  USE="-examples" 210 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r1  USE="doc test -examples" 2,306 kB

[nomerge       ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r4  USE="X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils (-ioctl)"

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-python/dbus-python-0.84.0  USE="doc test -examples" 551 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6  USE="cairo doc introspection test -examples -libffi" 730 kB

Total: 14 packages (14 new), Size of downloads: 31,893 kB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(dev-python/sphinx-1.0.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (dev-python/jinja-2.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (dev-python/sphinx-1.0.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying the following change:

- dev-python/jinja-2.6 (Change USE: -doc)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

Note that the dependency graph contains a lot of cycles.

Several changes might be required to resolve all cycles.

Temporarily changing some use flag for all packages might be the better option.

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-147[extras] required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/udev-151[extras] required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.13-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-lang/python:2.7

  (dev-lang/python-2.7.2-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-lang/python-2.7.2-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/python-2*[tk] required by (dev-python/epydoc-3.0.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,egl=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[aqua=,dbus?,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by app-misc/strigi-0.7.1[clucene,-hyperestraier], required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.5-r2, required by kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127

=dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b-r1 -debug

#required by dev-python/epydoc-3.0.1-r1, required by dev-python/dbus-python-0.84.0[doc], required by net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r4, required by wicd (argument)

>=dev-lang/python-2.7.2-r3:2.7 tk

#required by dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6[test], required by net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r4[ncurses,gtk], required by wicd (argument)

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1 xvfb

#required by media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r3, required by media-gfx/exiv2-0.21.1-r1[doc], required by app-misc/strigi-0.7.1[exif], required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.5-r2, required by kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127

>=media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r3 fontconfig

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Und 

3.	kde(-meta)

```

emerge kde-meta

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-sql:4

  (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,exceptions] required by (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/qt-core:4[debug?] required by (app-crypt/qca-2.0.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,ssl] required by (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-146[extras] required by (net-wireless/bluez-4.96::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,egl=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[aqua=,dbus?,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by kde-base/ksysguard-4.6.5[test], required by kde-base/krunner-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-meta (argument)

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1 xvfb

#required by app-misc/strigi-0.7.1[clucene,-hyperestraier], required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.5-r2, required by kde-base/juk-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-meta (argument)

=dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b-r1 -debug

#required by media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r3, required by media-gfx/exiv2-0.21.1-r1[doc], required by kde-base/libkexiv2-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.6.5[exif], required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-meta (argument)

>=media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r3 fontconfig

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=net-libs/libssh-0.4.0[sftp]" has unmet requirements.

- net-libs/libssh-0.5.1::gentoo USE="debug doc (multilib) sftp test zlib -examples -gcrypt -pcap -server -ssh1 -static-libs"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    test? ( static-libs )

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.6.5[sftp]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.6.5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.6.5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-meta" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

[/code]

Bitte entschuldigt meine unwissenheit… aber was will emerge von mir und wieso installiert es mir die Packete einfach nicht?

Und was hatt es mit diesen USE-Flags auch sich?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

BigLin

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi BigLin,

Herzlich willkommen zu Gentoo  :Smile: 

zum 1. Punkt

alle zusätzlichen Framebuffer im kernel (wie genannt) wie rivafb, uvesafb, etc. entfernen

also z.B. 

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

in der resultierenden .config

bis auf den vesafb (sollte keine Probleme machen)

bin momentan im Zeitdruck,

hoffe die spärliche Info reicht um zu helfen ^^

----------

## BigLin

Vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüßung kernelOfTruth  :Very Happy: 

Also… Habe unter dem Kernel:

```

Device Drivers --->

      Graphics support ---> 

             Support for frame buffer devices ---> 

```

Alle Treiber (auch den vesa) deaktiviert und die Installation funktionierte  :Very Happy: 

Noch so eine Frage am Rand…. Woher wusstest du es? 

Ich weiß, merkwürdige Frage aber mich interessiert auch immer wie Leute dahinter kommen um es beim nächsten Mal selber besser zu analysieren zu können.

1 Punkt fertig…. 2 stehen noch an  :Razz: 

----------

## Christian99

uvesafb macht auch keine Probleme.

Zu den USE-Flags: die sind eigentlich im handbuch ganz gut erklärt und zentraler Besandteil von gentoo.

Einfach gesagt, so sagst du emerge, was ein paket für features mitbringen soll.

WICD: du hast das doc USE-Flag aktiviert, das sagt emerge, dass du die ausführliche Dokumentation für Pakete, die das unterstützen, installieren möchtest. Irgendwo (ich glaub auch im Handbuch) war mal zu lesen, dass das zu solchen Problemen wie bei dir führen kann, wenn man das global aktiviert. Wenn du das global aktivieren möchtest, musst du, in diesem Fall sphinx (erstmal) ohne doc aktiviert installieren. So (aber trotzdem das Handbuch zu USE-Flags lesen!!):

```
USE="-doc" emerge -1 sphinx
```

KDE: mit kde-meta installierst du dir ALLES was zu KDE dazugehört. Wenn du das willst, dann weiter. Aber persönlich hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich das nicht brauche. Nur den Basic kde-desktop bekommst du, wenn du das Paket kde-base-meta instalierst. Dann kannst du weitere Programme einzeln dazuinstallieren, oder es gibt auch noch meta-Pakete für einzelne Kategorien. kdegames-meta oder kdeartwork-meta zum Beispiel.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

```
The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by kde-base/ksysguard-4.6.5[test], required by kde-base/krunner-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-meta (argument)

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1 xvfb

#required by app-misc/strigi-0.7.1[clucene,-hyperestraier], required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.5-r2, required by kde-base/juk-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-meta (argument)

=dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b-r1 -debug

#required by media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r3, required by media-gfx/exiv2-0.21.1-r1[doc], required by kde-base/libkexiv2-4.6.5, required by kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.6.5[exif], required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.5, required by kde-meta (argument)

>=media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r3 fontconfig 
```

Das heißt, dass einige Programme von kde benötigen, dass andere Programme mit einem bestimmten USE-Flag (feature) gebaut werden (bzw NICHT mit einem USE-Flag bei clucene).

Nach dem Studium des verlinkten Handbuchs kannst du das selber, aber kannst auch nochmal nachfragen.

Noch was allgemeines. debug und test sind für ein Produktivsystem normalerweise nicht nötig. test führt nach der kombilation viele tests aus die uU viel Zeit brauchen. Wenn du nicht irgendwelchen aggresiven compilerflags setzt, kannst du das weglassen. debug ist ähnlich: Es macht deine Programme groß und langsam. Dieses Flag global zu aktivieren ist unnötig. wenn mal ein Programm nicht funktioniert, dann kannst du es für das betreffende Paket einzeln aktivieren, um bessere debugginginfos zu erhalten.

Viel Spaß mit Gentoo!

Christian

----------

## Christian99

Woher man das mit rivafb weiß:

```
The rivafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please

reconfigure your kernel and *disable* rivafb support, then

try installing the NVIDIA kernel module again. 
```

Anfangs ist es immer recht viel output, aber man lernt recht schnell zu wissen, was wichtig ist, und was nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## BigLin

Ohh.... Okay.... Danke dir....

Die Zeile habe ich leider überlesen >.<

Ich glaube, dass ich Punkt 2 auch geschafft habe.

Habe einfach mal aus Neugier alle bis dahin bereits gesetzten USE FLAGS entfernt (waren 28 drin O.o ) Anschließend „kde qt4 hal arts“ reingesetzt und mit emerge  versucht wieder KDE zu installieren.

Zumindest fing er jetzt an zu kompilieren. ^^

----------

## Christian99

oh, lass mal mal hal raus  :Smile:  das ist schon etwas veraltet. udev ist wahrscheinlich das was du willst.

Es gibt auch "profiles". Da kannst du vorgeben, auf was dein System ausgelegt sein soll. Für dich würde ich sowas wie "desktop/kde" empfehlen. da sind dann schon eine ganze Reihe vernünftiger USE-Flags gesetzt.

das ganze geht mit "eselect profile list" bzw "eselect profile set <x>"

----------

## Schattenschlag

kleiner tipp installier dir mal das 

```
gentoolkit 
```

damit kannst du auch recht nette infos rausholen ...

```
zb. equery u k3b
```

was auch noch recht hilfreich ist unter gentoo wäre das tool

```
eix
```

na dann viel spass mit gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Früher oder später wirst du auch

```
emerge lafilefixer
```

brauchen. Wahrscheinlich wirst du dann den Aufruf mit

```
lafilefixer --justfixit
```

machen um Fehler beim Kompilieren zu lösen. Aber erst dann tun, wenn es nötig ist. Es ist immer wieder gut, schon vorher davon gehört zu haben. Sonst kratzt  man sich beim erstem mal unötig lange am  Kopf bis einem jemand sagt, dass es soetwas gibt.

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Früher oder später wirst du auch
> 
> ```
> emerge lafilefixer
> ```
> ...

 

Nicht bei einem neu installierten System: Aktuelle portage-Versionen vermeiden von sich aus die Installation "kaputter" .la-Files.

----------

## mv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Nur den Basic kde-desktop bekommst du, wenn du das Paket kde-base-meta instalierst.

 

Nicht ganz: Der Basic-Desktop wird von kdebase-startkde (und seinen Abhängigkeiten) hereingeholt. Alle *-meta-Pakete installieren mehr als die "basic"-Sachen. In dem Fall alles, was von KDE selbst im kde-base-Tarball verteilt wird - dazu gehören viele Dinge, die viele Leute nicht als "Basic"-Desktop ansehen würden (die aber aus KDE-Sicht insofern "basic" sind, als viele andere KDE-Sachen darauf zugreifen - aber eben Sachen, die man nicht unbedingt in einem "Basic"-Desktop braucht).

----------

